# Do I have it?



## 14683 (Jul 20, 2006)

So, I have been having problems with my stomach for atleast the past 5-6 years. They started off really subtle, mostly dairy products. But over the past year they have gotten worse and worse. I've done a ton of research on what could be wrong and I have come to the conclusion that I either have IBS or am lactose-intolerant. I have never throw-up from my food, but whenever I eat a meal, no matter what it is, it seems that my stomach can't handle it. I get bloated and cramped and sick. I have cut down my meal size, tried to remember to eat slower, and try to eat "healtier" when I can, but nothing has seemed to work. Dairy products set it off the worse. I can't eat anything dairy on an empty stomach, and most ice creams, milk shakes, and just plain milk, are out of the question. When I was younger I used to drink glasses of milk all the time, but lately it seems that even thinking about having a sip of milk makes me sick to my stomach.I also can't fall asleep anywhere but on my back or I will wake up with a sick stomach in the morning. I love sleeping on my stomach, and it was hard to learn to sleep on my back.I rarly use the bathroom and being constipated seems second nature to me. I don't understand how I can eat so much over a period of 3 days and not have a bowel movement, but I still can be hungry. I know that not going to the bathroom is unhealthy, but being in college and having a job, it isn't a wise choice to use laxatives since they are so untimely.I have found tho, that staying upright and walking around does help clear my symptoms. What does not help is thinking about my stomach aches. Thinking about them seem to make them worse, and if I think, "am I going to get one?" i will most likely get one from worrying about if i get one or not. I read that stress is a cause of IBS, so that is another reason for me thinking I have it.I feel that when I eat my body doesn't tell me when I full, it only tells me when i've gone too far, and then I know it's not going to be a good day.I would really appreciate anyones first hand input on my situation, and I would even more appreciate some suggestions on things that might help me out. I have been trying to get an appointment for months at the doctor, but since i'm still a young adult, i'm on my parents insurance and my mother remembering to call is one in a million. In other words, I don't think she believes me for some reason...sad isn't it?


----------



## 14683 (Jul 20, 2006)

i also forgot to mention that long car rides also make my stomach upset. i am going on a 8 hour car ride with my boyfriend and his family on saturday to Boston and i'm kind of worried on how my stomach will take it. Any ideas?


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Christy Your symptoms sound extremely similar to mine! I am lactose intolerant, and have been for over 10 years now. I'm 19 now, and am also trying to deal with IBS in college. From what you've described it could certainly be IBS. Most people who have IBS are Diarrhea predominant, but a select few, like myself, mostly deal with constipation. It is very true that stress triggers IBS. The more you worry, the worse it can get. Or the worse your stomach gets, the more stressed you get. It is a vicious cycle. You definitely need to see a doctor so that he can help you get exactly what you need. As for the long car ride, I definitely feel your pain there! Atleast you're in a car where you can stop if you need to. I always take a dramamine and sleep!Good luck!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Actually, its not all that rare to have conspitation with it. I'm not sure what the pertentage of D/C people is, but it might be kind of interesting to look!Nikki


----------

